# Advice needed. View Word Doc from Google Drive on iPad



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi,
I am very new to iPad (3 days) and finding my way.
I have all my documents saved from my pc on Google Drive
I have the Google Drive app and the Word app on my new iPad
But how do I open documents from my Google Drive into the iPad word app? 
It provides a facility to create new docs, open recent docs or to sign in to Office 360 but no where can I find a way to open from Google Docs.
I have no doubt it is me being dumb but please can someone point me in the right direction
Thanks


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello raygdw 
Is there any reason to include the Microsoft word into this because there is a Google docs app on the app store that allows collaboration between itself and your Google drive account so if you install the Google docs app the UI may be a little different but the idea is the same.
Post if you find a solution,
Devpro


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi Devpro 
Thanks for the reply. Yes I can use Google Docs but if there is a way of using word instead I would prefer it as then when I go back to it on my PC it will still be in the original format etc.


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi again raygdw,
I found this tool online it is a cloud to cloud transfer client that I am 99.9% sure is free. Don't quote me on that but It basically will move all of your files to a Onedrive account that you should probably create here and that is certainly free. Then go to this link and create an account on your computer connect your two accounts and transfer. then logging in on your ipad to onedrive to get the docs should be all you need to do then.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks. MultiCloud looks very interesting I will give it a try


----------

